# Clear this up for me please?



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been considering starting my dog on supplements and oils for a few issues she having. She's currently on Ziwipeak and Acana which I know are great balanced foods. Where my hesitation comes in is would adding these extra supplements and oils throw these foods off balance and ultimately do more harm than good? I keep hearing conflicting opinions but I know a lot of owners here feed Ziwipeak and Acana but still use supplements and oils so I'm just a little confused and lost.


Browsing the forums, I hear about Nupro, coconut oil, fish/ salmon oil, and Angel Eyes. If I were to start these would I be able to use them all at the same time (not necessarily the same meal)? How would I determine how much or how often to use these to keep things balanced? I don't know a whole lot about nutrition so I have soooo many more questions. I might add on later or start a new topic just to keep this one shorter haha. I really appreciate some advice!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think a lot depends on what the "issues' the dog is having are....and yes I'd introduce one new thing at a time in case there is an adverse reaction to the supplement. If you only introduced one new thing then you will know what the reaction and /or effects it has for her.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

All of the benefits I've read about them seem great! If I were to target specific issues I want to say suspected allergies. She has watery eyes which lead to tear staining, a bit of scratching, and occassionally licking her front paws. She has a dull coat that's also pretty coarse. She's also has been overweight for a long time so I worry about her joints but she doesn't seem to be in pain and moves as quickly as any other dog so it probably isn't a huge issue.

She was fed a lot of table scraps and was also on a 3 star food for a long time. After switching to 5 star foods all of the issues I've mentioned above got a little better but I don't feel it was a significant change. Nobody else really noticed it except for me. My boyfriend in particular always hassles me to clean her tear stains.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah had lots of issues so my and Christie holistic girl has her on ZP and Weruva and few supplements. if having a problem talk to a holistic vet.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has/had a lot of those issues. We switched him to ZP and it got a lot better but he is still on fish oil supplements twice a week. I have been meaning to see if I do coconut oil if the last of his itching would go away, he doesn't itch even half as much as he did before.


----------



## Bruce_Montana's_Parents (Nov 23, 2012)

I was going to ask a similar question because we feed our chi Merrick Wilderness Blend, salmon oil enriched treats, and 2-3 times a week supplements. I always worried about giving him too much and the effects being negative.

His issue was bad shedding and his coat just seemed "off" on Purina crap. But once we switched to Merrick we could see a change in almost 2 weeks. He is super shiny, soft, and shedding is all but non existent.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

I definitely cannot afford to take her to a hollistic vet. My parents finance everything and they don't want me taking her to a vet for what they think are "minor" issues. I'm on my own to figure it out :/

I just realized she's missing fur on the top of her snout! I didnt realize because her fur, skin, and nose color blend in so well. This definitely entices me to start supplements more. I hope more people share thier thoughts so I can come to a decision on what to do.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would not use Angel Eyes. It is an anti-biotic and keeping her on that long term is not a good idea. Instead, using Nupro will probably help. And wipe the eyes with a warm paper towel twice a day to prevent bacterial growth. Unfortunately, some dogs naturally tear more than others. 

For the skin and fur problems, fish oil will help. You can usually buy it at health food shops. I got the liquid one and put half a pump on Toby's food three times a week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you are on a limited budget I would try coconut oil. (Plus ZiwiPeak already has salmon oil added) Google it to see the health benefits, there are way too many to list here, it is amazing stuff. Plus you can use it as a cream on any bald/sore/dry or itchy areas on your dog. You can also use it as a hair treatment and moisturiser for yourself. Very versatile and very cheap. Look in health food shops for virgin coconut oil, or try online.
How long has she been on her current diet? If it is new to her, I think you will see am improvement in her coat and general condition in time, ZiwiPeak and Acana are both very good, high quality foods.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

Shes actually been on her current diet for over 3 months now. I asked Nupro for a sample a few days ago so im waiting for it to come and I already found some coconut oil online that I might put in an order for today. Im looking at fish and salmon oil but was wondering which was better between them. Is that too much? Nupro, coconut oil, and fish/salmon oil all together?

Thank you all for helping by the way


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use Nupro, Coconut oil, and fish/salmon oil as well as Emu oil and vitamin E. These are all rotated. So 3 times a week I might give a scoop of Nupro, Coconut oil, and fish oil. The next week he might get salmon oil, Emu oil, and a vitamin E capsule (200iu). I feed a mix of ZiwiPeak, Stella and Chewy's with prey model raw. I'd say he gets ZiwiPeak or S&C for breakfast a couple times a week. The rest of the time he's raw fed.


----------



## Sideout (Sep 3, 2012)

So it seems the general consensus is that using Nupro, salmon oil, and coconut oil along with ziwipeak and acana is okay and still a balanced meal. I'm going to check out what's available at my local stores tomorrow and probably make some purchases. If anyone has any objections or opinions please let me know!


----------

